# Used LCR .357 Double Action with Crimson Trace



## oopslala (Jul 30, 2015)

I've been in the market for a carry revolver for a little bit, came about a day away from placing my order on a taurus, but opted not to buy one from the advice of a friend and lots of horror stories on forums.

Which has lead me to looking into Smith & Wesson and Ruger more. I've found a used LCR .357 double action with crimson trace for $475. This seems pretty low to me, so I'm being pretty cautious with it, considering they MSRP for $899.

Is $475 a reasonable price for a used one, or should I expect something to be wrong with it?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

May be nothing wrong with it, just may be the the current owner is not happy with the feel of it. I have one in 38spl, and I do not care for it. Functions fine, but it is a composite frame and it is very light. Result, transfers a lot of recoil when shooting it. I have a couple S+W and Charter Arms 38's and they just feel better to me. All steel, heavier, and don't transfer as much recoil due to the additional weight. Also, I do not care for the shortness of the grip on the LCR. I bought an extra length one through Ruger when they became available to help with the recoil transfer and general control of the gun. I would think that model in 357 would be a real wrist buster after awhile. It's well made and functions fine, just too light and short gripped for me to be my favorite. Just my $.02.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds like a bargain to me. The Crimson Trace laser costs a couple hundred to buy new, and the gun itself probably sells for around $600, new. I would check for cracks in the plastic and tight lockup - if it looked OK, I would buy at that price.


----------



## oopslala (Jul 30, 2015)

Also, this will be the first ruger that I've owned. I know when you buy them, they definitely come with a warranty. Once it is sold to another person, does the warranty remain like it does with Taurus, or how would that work if I were to need to send it in to get some kind of repair?


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

1) Ruger's warranty isn't written down because they don't have to. If it breaks they fix it. Period. 

2) All little pocket or self-defense guns do not have comfort as their first or second priority. Maybe not even their 3rd. They are meant to be concealed, fast to draw and reliable when your life is on the line. Where does comfort to shoot fit in there? I used to work in a gun shop and when the LCP and LCR came out we'd sell a lot of them because they were low priced. But some came back because the owners tried to use them as a range gun and their hands hurt. DUH!

3) I'm not sure about the LCR but I know the LCP came with two brand lasers on them. The Crimson Trace was a good bit more money BUT it is a much better laser too. 

4) Yup, they're a snappy little gun to shoot. THere's no cheating the mathamatics involved. For the price I'd consider getting it and then work with different ammo. There is even a 90g .38spl, low recoil you can try. It comes in a pink box from Hornady. But whatever you do, get a proper holster and PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE. Take a professional course if at all possible. After all, you're buying this gun to protect your life. How much more important can it get?


----------



## oopslala (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, I went in ready to buy with cash in hand. I was a couple hours too late, they had just sold it.

Back to the hunt.


----------

